# Advice on which diff insert to get



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

Gonna be getting one soon. There are a few out there, just want to know which would be the best.

This one I'm not sure about:
Whiteline Plus Differential Mount Insert Bushing - 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO [W92616] - $49.95$37.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If it fits your budget, go with the Harrop cover. All the bushings will be the same but the cover is a step up.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats a bit too pricey for me right now. I just wanna stiffen it up a bit.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I installed the Whiteline diff insert this winter, car is still in storage though. Install was not as straight forward as on would think, looks nice though. I also did trans mount mod to to stiffen driveline up a bit. Let you know when I get car out of storage.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

What were the issues with it?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Insert was very difficult to fit inside carrier, almost needed press to get it to fit and I broke a bolt removing carrier from rear support. Will be driving car first week in April, I did trans and motor mounts as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The window weld mod that can be used on the trans mount works nearly as well as the bought inserts for the diff. Done in conjunction with the trans mount both are the cost of one tube of 3M Window Weld. Don't expect a big difference with any insert. I have the Harrop cover and that is just noticable.


----------

